# 

## Michal83x83

Jestem na etapie budowy tarasu i szukam rozwiązania, które sprawi, że będzie on dobrze wyglądał, a przy tym był trwały. Czytałem przeróżne opinie na ten temat:
- płytki, które odpadają
- kostka brukowa, która według mnie średnio wygląda
- drzewo egzotyczne, które jest drogie i trzeba je co chwila konserwować

Nie ukrywam, że najbardziej chciałbym założyć płytki, ponieważ są tanie, aczkolwiek w okresie zimowym (podobno) w szczeliny w fudze wchodzi woda, która po zamarznięciu rozsadza płytki. Czy tak faktycznie się dzieje? Czy może jest jakaś specjalna fuga do tarasów, która je zabezpiecza?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Elfir

drewna egzotycznego nie musisz wcale konserwować, jak nie będzie ci przeszkadzał srebrzysty kolor drewna.

Zamiast kostki brukowej możesz ułożyć duże płyty tarasowe (nie płytki typu gres, tylko płyty układane jak kostka, na podsypce)

Poza tym masz do wyboru jeszcze żywice, beton architektoniczny i deski kompozytowe

----------


## jacek.zoo

> drewna egzotycznego nie musisz wcale konserwować, jak nie będzie ci przeszkadzał srebrzysty kolor drewna.
> 
> Zamiast kostki brukowej możesz ułożyć duże płyty tarasowe (nie płytki typu gres, tylko płyty układane jak kostka, na podsypce)
> 
> Poza tym masz do wyboru jeszcze żywice, beton architektoniczny i deski kompozytowe


jeszcze nie mieszkam a juz troche zaluje.ze zrobilem betonowy taras a nie ziemny, wlasnie oblozony plytami. ale juz mam wymurowany i wylany. na wiosne bede gladl gres, moim zdaniem zeby nie odpadaly jest kwestia dobrego zrobienia, u moich rodzicow plytki sa juz 10 lat i nie odpadaja, ale byla dana jakas folia w plynie, nie siem jaka ale widac ze zdala egzamin. slyszalem ze dobry do tego jest mapelastic z mapei, drogi jak szlag ale chyba tym zrobie zeby nie wygarniac plytek lopata. ale dopiero na wiosne bede z tym walczyl, a  jak to sie sprawdzi to napisze za 10 lat  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

o tym aby nie wylewać tarasów z betonu pisuje już któryś rok z rzędu  :smile:

----------


## jacek.zoo

> o tym aby nie wylewać tarasów z betonu pisuje już któryś rok z rzędu


na forum trafilem przy etapie dachu, a taras byl robiony z fundaentami. ale mam nadzieje ze nie bedzie zle, jedynie koszty tego mapelastika przerazaja, bo mam taras 50m i na sama hydroizolacje pojdzie z 1,5tys :/

----------


## Crisiano

> o tym aby nie wylewać tarasów z betonu pisuje już któryś rok z rzędu


ja mam ta sama zadumajke
jesli wyleje beton to plytki gresowe lub plyty granitowe (2cm), ewentualnie plytki tarasowe na wspornikach
jesli nie wyleje betonu to pozostaja grubsze plyty granitowe

kostka betonowa, plyty betonowe to wg mnie porazka, mimo impregancji widac bedzie tluszcz z chipsow lub kielbasek

deski egzotyczne, drewniane, kompozytowe - nie podobaja mi sie

Najlepiej dalbym plytki gresowe: dobry klej, folia w plynnie, dobrze przyklejone plytki i odpowiednie fugi moglbo by trzymac kilkanascie lat.

----------


## dekar

Trochę to trwało ale w końcu wykończyłem taras. Było trochę trudniej bo ogród już gotowy i nie chciałem za bardzo go zniszczyć. Na etapie budowy wylałem płytę tarasową więc w zasadzie jedyną racjonalną opcję jaką miałem to czymś go obłożyć. Analizowałem różne materiały od bruku, poprzez drewno po płytki. Ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na położenie płyt tarasowych na wspornikach. Plusy: 1. Cena, 2. Łatwość montażu, 3. Czystość montażu, Minusy: 1. Fugi (trudne do wypełnienia), 2. Głuchy pogłos przy chodzeniu (podobno można zastosować gumowe podkładki, ja tego nie zrobiłem), 3. 2 płytki lekko się chyboczą (dosłownie o włos, ale irytujące, całe szczęście są na uboczu). Generalnie jestem na razie zadowolony, efekt całkiem ładny, przy naprawdę niewielkim nakładzie finansowym (oczywiście to zależy jakie płyty się wybierze), łatwy odpływ wody, w razie potrzeby łatwa wymiana płyty. Teraz jestem ciekaw jak taras "przeżyje' zimę.

----------


## fighter1983

> ja mam ta sama zadumajke
> jesli wyleje beton to plytki gresowe lub plyty granitowe (2cm), ewentualnie plytki tarasowe na wspornikach
> jesli nie wyleje betonu to pozostaja grubsze plyty granitowe
> 
> kostka betonowa, plyty betonowe to wg mnie porazka, mimo impregancji widac bedzie tluszcz z chipsow lub kielbasek
> 
> deski egzotyczne, drewniane, kompozytowe - nie podobaja mi sie
> 
> Najlepiej dalbym plytki gresowe: dobry klej, folia w plynnie, dobrze przyklejone plytki i odpowiednie fugi moglbo by trzymac kilkanascie lat.


Odpowiadam Tobie, ale tez i innym  :smile:  U P.Joli w Chwaszczynie tez zaproponowalem to samo. 
Generalnie jest taki czlowiek - Mariusz Rawa, prezes firmy 2K Serwis z ktorym wspolpracowalem i nadal wspolpracuje. Mariusz jest mega pozytywnie zakrecona osoba, ale w zakresie hydroizolacji napraw betonu, zywic, iniekcji - nie znam lepszego specjalisty w tym kraju. 
Kiedy w Polsce robilo sie uszczelnienia z papy na lepiku - Mariusz stosowal juz szlamy uszczelniajace, EPDM, uszczelnienia poliuretanowe. 
Teraz zaczal produkowac swoj system tarasowy z plytkami, na wspornikach, wraz z kompletnym systemem montazu. Zatrudnil technologa z SIKI i wspolnie opracowali to rozwiazanie. 
System jest prosty i baaardzo skuteczny, genialny w swojej prostocie a jednoczesnie skuteczny.

Strone poswiecona temu rozwiazaniu http://www.rava.pl/ wlasnie tworza, ale zostawiam kontakt: Mariusz Rawa 2K Serwis 609728631 [email protected]

----------


## k***a*z

A może po prostu płyty granitowe, http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...2&d=1407737691

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Odpowiadam Tobie, ale tez i innym  U P.Joli w Chwaszczynie tez zaproponowalem to samo. 
> Generalnie jest taki czlowiek - Mariusz Rawa, prezes firmy 2K Serwis z ktorym wspolpracowalem i nadal wspolpracuje. Mariusz jest mega pozytywnie zakrecona osoba, ale w zakresie hydroizolacji napraw betonu, zywic, iniekcji - nie znam lepszego specjalisty w tym kraju. 
> Kiedy w Polsce robilo sie uszczelnienia z papy na lepiku - Mariusz stosowal juz szlamy uszczelniajace, EPDM, uszczelnienia poliuretanowe. 
> Teraz zaczal produkowac swoj system tarasowy z plytkami, na wspornikach, wraz z kompletnym systemem montazu. Zatrudnil technologa z SIKI i wspolnie opracowali to rozwiazanie. 
> System jest prosty i baaardzo skuteczny, genialny w swojej prostocie a jednoczesnie skuteczny.
> 
> Strone poswiecona temu rozwiazaniu http://www.rava.pl/ wlasnie tworza, ale zostawiam kontakt: Mariusz Rawa 2K Serwis 609728631 [email protected]


a mozesz opisac o co chodzi w tym magicznym systemie? bo strona jeszcze nie dziala

----------


## Balto

Podejrzewam, że na takim wzmocnieniu spoin/kleju i takim zabezpieczeniu betonu (także pod względem wytrzymałości) by woda po nim spływała. Fakt są proste systemy i skuteczne... :wink:  A beton to naprawdę bardzo wdzięczny materiał do zabawy z chemią  :wink:

----------


## Wodi

Deska tarasowa jest rewelacyjna, też kiedyś myślę taką położyć taras, tylko przeraża mnie jej cena. Myślałem też nad kostką, jej plusem jest trwałość i dość dobra cena, ale faktycznie wygląda niezbyt atrakcyjnie. Mój znajomy miał płytki i po paru zimach popękały i zrobił kostkę, więc płytki nie polecam nikomu. Dość ryzykowna inwestycja.

----------


## homecactus

ja mam na tarasie położone duże (1 x 0.5 m) płyty tarasowe. Wyglądają nowocześnie. Po zaimpregnowaniu nie powinny się brudzić.
Zresztą, wolę jak się ubrudzi, niż jak odpadnie płytka gresowa.

Przy gresie ważne jest nie tylko hydroizolacja pod spodem, ale przede wszystkim dobra fuga, najlepiej epoksydowa. To jest dopiero prawdziwy koszt :Smile: 

pzdr

----------


## m.trybulec

Wykończenie i rodzaj płyty to już bardziej kwestia estetyki. Jeśli taras jest już wylany, a odległość między powierzchnią tarasu a progiem drzwi na to pozwala - taras wentylowany będzie najbardziej wygodnym i praktycznym rozwiązaniem.  A dodatkowo w tym przypadku nie ma fug.
http://muratordom.pl/ogrod/tarasy-ba...130_12176.html
http://www.buszrem.pl/content/133/TA...NTYLOWANY.html

----------


## matowski

ja mam u siebie deske tarasową, wyglada bardzo ladnie

----------


## webdesigner

Również polecam deskę tarasową. U mnie wygląda i sprawuje się rewelka

----------


## stefmat

Deska tarasowa i nic więcej. Mam taką zwykłą sosnową. Leży sobie od 12 lat. Po 9 latach wymieniłem 3. Teraz mnie czeka do wymiany 2. A to z winy uszkodzonego zadaszenia przez wiatr. Trochę zaczęło przeciekać. 
To są takie tam minusy.
Ale latem nigdy się nie nagrzewa. Nie jest też zimne dla bosej stopy. Z lekkim przechyłem na zewnątrz , żeby woda ściekała. Próbowałem kiedyś pomalować farbą ochronną, ale kolor wyszedł lekko do d.... (nie wojskowy). Więc się poddałem. Siność mi nie przeszkadza, moim stopom także.
Fundament krawędziowy  - beton. Pod spodem drenaż, przykryty ziemią, na niej włóknina. Potem 4 belki w kształcie prostokąta i te zwykłe deski. Nic skomplikowanego. Ale za to bardzo wygodne. Ciepło pozdrawiam

----------


## Slashu

Mi firma /moderowano/ spod Warswzawyrobiła 4 miesiące temu taras i wykonali je z litowego drewna. Jestem zadowolony i jeśli byś nie wiedział co i jak to możesz się do nich odezwać. ;D

_Od moderatora:
lubimy polecenia, ale muszą być wiarygodne. Inaczej są odbierane jako spam._

----------


## lukas198820

Ile kodztuje drewno kompozytowe?

----------


## Anette87

W ramach inspiracji taki taras  :Smile:  
https://www.archipelag.pl/aktualnosc...-klimacie.html

----------

